# the food of the future?



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

A few years ago when people found out scientist were trying to grow meat in a laboratory I don't think any of us expected this...
scientists create 'meat' using proteins extracted from human feces


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"What kind of side would you get with it?"

Fecal fries and a $hit shake, of course:devil:


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw geez, I will probably loose 5 pounds from not eating for a day or two after this post, LOL


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> "What kind of side would you get with it?"
> 
> Fecal fries and a $hit shake, of course:devil:


I can't find a short clip, fast forward this to 4 minutes until 4 minutes 23 seconds.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

That just gives me one more reason to continue to drink my meals. lol

My family thinks I make the $hittiest food. Will have to show them that video. Looks like I have some competition.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Speechless


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess that might come in handy on those long space flights.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Turd burgers*

Perfect for your next make & take!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/digitaltren...rends/japanesescientistscreatesmeatoutoffeces


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I beat you.  I already posted about this, as well as a video which said it was a prank.
http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26799


----------

